# "Airforce and Cowboy Boots" Harnesses....



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What do you guys think of these??? Thought our Military members needed some cool stuff for their little guys too. Thought I needed to make something with a "Western Flare", I'm calling it "Boot Scootin Cowboy" :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

very nice..


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

So cute!! I am glad you are making some for boy chis because there is not a lot of cute clothes for boy chis.

Great job


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Those are really cute for the boys!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

They both are terrific. I love the airplane one. You go girl!

Leslie


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yiiihaaaaaaaaaaa  i love the one with the boots ...they are so in fashion now :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Awesome :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I love them - those are just adorable!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks ya'll!! :wink: Did you notice "The Cowboy Hat Charm" above the D-Ring??  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Those are really cute! I love the charm!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh man when i get my boy look out!!!


great work yet again!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: WOW!! Those are great. If I had aboy, I'd have to have both of them. Great job!!!! :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

love the airforce one.. my daddy used to be in the airforce so i might just need to buy that for my little scoot.. we'll see.. :lol:


----------

